# hunting stansbury island



## woody622 (Jan 18, 2012)

just a quick question.. lookin to take the kids and see if we can find a few rabbits out on stansbury island.. your able to hunt out there still on the blm right?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Yes, but be sure you are on BLM land and not private.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome Woody!


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Good luck that is a waste land. Never see anything when i've been out there. Waste of time...


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

Woody your better to head to Magcorp and hunt rabbits there are tons that way and your not far


----------

